# Unmark forum reads so I can only see my posts



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone know how to unmark the all forum reads as I just want to see my posts on "view your posts?".

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mux, Log-out, close browser. Open browser,log-in again, I think should do it. If I understand your post correctly.
Hoggy.


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Hoggy, tried all that but I found the correct way, Delete all forum cookie monsters and I'm now back to normal again 

Thanks kindly

Mux


----------

